# Origin fertility clinic Belfast



## Mrs Ripple

Has anyone here tried origin in Belfast? I have been for 1 cycle and going back for another planning apt 1st week of march.  When I rang yesterday to ask there success rate the lady said she couldn't give me this information. Surely a paying customer is entitled to this information.? I asked her to get someone to ring me with this information and I still haven't heard from them.  The nurses are brilliant, very helpful but I want to know this answer before I pay another £4000.

Has anyone used Origin and got a BFP?..


----------



## pinkcat

Hi mandymck, heres a link to the HFEA webpage for Origin that has loads of info about them including success rates from 2009 http://guide.hfea.gov.uk/guide/Overview.aspx?code=200&s=g&gv=583&nav=1

/links


----------



## Jillyhen

mandymck

There is a couple of girl on the current cyclers thread have been to origin and got bfp's

Jillyhen


----------



## Mrs Ripple

Thank you so much for your replies,


----------



## ob7

hi mandy 
i had tx with origin last year and just had twins at the start of this year 
i liked all the staff thought they were very helpfull and i would def go back again
good luck with your tx


----------



## Mrs Ripple

That is brilliant, congratulations   That is great news.


----------



## Jillyhen

Mandy
Ive just had a bfp with origin..
As you prob see from my profile below things are a bit pearshaped at the min
Jillyhen


----------



## Mrs Ripple

Hi Jillyhen, Im praying your scan goes ok today.  Let me know.  I am thinking of you today


----------



## threebirds

Wtf is going on at Origin? Anyone know?
Anyone cycling there at the moment?
I wonder how long the temp closure will last
We are down for icsi cycle there next month, but now who knows!!!


----------



## MissE

Hi mrs ripple there are a few girls on the cycle thread who have got bfp with origin. I had a cycle back in march with them, got ohss and had a freeze all but thought they were all very nice and would go back again. Good luck. 

Jilly hope u r ok huni.  

Threebirds, dr heasley did a talk at my local support group last week, he says the closure is due to admin problems. One example being people getting appointments for planning visit and screening blood results not through so these patients cannot get started and quite rightly put in a complaint. He says they r closing for 2 weeks do that they can re-write protocols and pathways.

Emma xx


----------



## Hannah10

threebirds - i totally felt the same - cant believe that. The clinic website says that it will be closed for at least 2 weeks!

missE - thanks for the info.  I had a hysto with dr heasley 2 weeks ago and I am waiting for a follow up check with orgins.  Can I ask about the support group?  Is it in Belfast?

Hannah xx


----------



## sunbeam

Hi girls,
I havent been on in a life time....I heard about Origins (temporary) closure this evening.  My wee girl is nearly 11 months.  We feel so thankful to finally have her!  We initially attended Prof Mc Clure in the Ulster Independant Clinic and he took us and another small group to Origin.  It sounds confusing but we were his patients although all admin, nursing and embrology care was by Origin.  I feel I must be honest about my experience.  From our very first appointment with Origin we found we had to really be one the ball ourselves.  We found their were a few instances where information provided for us personally relating to our treatment was wrong and we had to correct them.  There was also a bill incorrect.  Although things were easily tweaked and corrected with the staff we felt that we had paid enough for the service to be flawless.  Thank goodness for Prof Mc Clure.  Personally I was glad our treatment was overseen by him!  
I hope all the problems will be ironed out so you girls can get your treatments.  However Im glad that the problems are being addressed as no one deserves poor care or service.  The problems must be serious when they have undertook this course of action.  
A personal opinion of mine is that there also needs to be more competition for the likes of Origin in Northern Ireland to force them to provide better care and a better service.  For example there are lots of centres in the mainland UK and widespread through Europe which drives the  individual clinics to ensure their clinics are offering top quality service.  Why should we here in northern Ireland settle for any less?
Sorry for the rant,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,good luck to all ye girls!!!!


----------



## Jillyhen

Morning girls

Just to reassure you i was on the blower this morning to origin just to check that im ok to continue on as normal and the lovely girl i spoke to said there was no closure just the bbc blowing it out of proportion..

Wonder who was dismissed??

sunbeam, congrats on your wee girl

Jillyhen


----------



## MissE

Sunbeam hello lovely, congrats on your wee girl, hope u r both doing well.

Hannah the support groups r run by infertility network uk, there r 2 girls who work for Inuk who look after the groups along with volunteers. There r several groups in n. Ireland, the stork group is held in Belfast, there is one in omagh, one in derry and I attend and am a volunteer for the one in craigavon. U can visit the Inuk website or if u want Sharon or Fiona's contact info then just pm me and I'll get it to u.

Jilly glad to hear u can continue without any delays. 

Emma xx


----------



## irishflower

I'm confused Jillyhen - if there's no closure then why have they mentioned it on their own website  

Glad your mind has been put at ease though, hope everything continues to go well for you


----------

